# Websluef



## websluef (Oct 12, 2009)

I need help with my grow. I am growing 1 Snow white to make it easy. My first grow was a disaster and I just ripped it down and started over with a new room. I am using T5 lighting. 2 gallon bucket. Please look at my pics and give me any info you can. I germinated on 9/10,she is about 5" tall now.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 13, 2009)

No pics .any way welcome happy growing


----------



## Roseman (Oct 13, 2009)

I do not give my money to drug lords, I grow my own!.

Welcome to RollitUp, a great place, the best place, to learn growing!

I hope you hang around and enjoy the site.

   

Roseman's DIY Bubbleponics Tutorial - [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]Marijuana[/URL][/URL][/URL] Growing[/URL] < a great tutorial to learn if_ I must say so, myself._


----------



## websluef (Oct 13, 2009)

This is the problem I am having now. Spots on the leafs. Does anyonw have a clue on how to fix it. This is the same thing I had on my very first grow.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 14, 2009)

websluef said:


> This is the problem I am having now. Spots on the leafs. Does anyonw have a clue on how to fix it. This is the same thing I had on my very first grow.


 
pH and low humidity are doing it.


----------



## websluef (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Roseman. This is what I uncovered. When I first bought a bubbletronic system it came with a ph kit(from GH) the chart read as low as 4.0. I was running out and had to buy a new one. So I went to a aquarium store and bought a new one. The thing that I did not realize is the lowest reading on that chart was 6.0. So for about 2 weeks I'm taking readings and it was showing my ph as 6.0.So for shits and giggles I use my old tester(I had a few drops in it and it showed a bright red reading 4.0 or lower. So now I am confused and being a new grower I dont know what the hell to do. So I take the new kit I bought, I put a 1/8 of a tsp of down in the water, test it and it still is showing 6.0(yellow) I do it again,another 1/8 of a tsp of down and still it is showing 6.0.WOW. I must of put 2 Tablespoons of ph down in a 16 oz cup and it never went lower than 6-0. Now either the chemical is bad or the kit is made specifically for a fish tank and doesn't go any lower than 6.0. Have you ever experienced that? So I got the ph correct, added a tsp of cal mag and bought a humidifier to get the humidity up. During the time of my ph problem my humidity was going down on a daily basis and the last day it was 29%. In one day it looks like the damage hasn't got any worse and I will have a plant to clone.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 16, 2009)

You can not grow hydro without a good pH meter, or TEst Strips. They ahve pH test strips at Aquarium supply and swimming pool suply places.

To raise Humidity, I put lots of 12 ounce styrafoam cups full of water all around my plants. I roll up soaking wet face cloths, like a cigar and lay them between my plants. I hang soaking wet bath towels on a cloths hanger dripping into a pan and bucket, near my plants. I give them a good daily misting too, with plain water in a spray bottle, daily. 
My humidy stays at 50% to 55% doing that.

Good Luck.






Sponge Bob Square Pants lives under the sea,
He grows with tiny bubbles, 
just like you and me.
__________________


----------



## websluef (Oct 17, 2009)

Just did a water change. Feeding with Fox farm Big Grow. PPm 500. Ph is around 6.0 - 6.5. When I check it at night it is around 7.5 -8. water temp around 76-78. Humidty has been a challenge. My grow room is off the boiler room(I go in my boiler room to get to my grow room). I changed the the light schedule about 2 weeks ago from 18/6 to 24/7. I will take off the damaged leaves tonight. They are more dead than alive and I think taking energy from the rest of the plant. The height is around 7". I dont know about the roots. Before I did the water change they were more white, I am concerned about the color now. It seems the ph and humidty damage to the leaves has stopped now. I think I might change the res from a 2 gallon to a 5 gallon. If anyone has any input I am open.


----------



## websluef (Oct 19, 2009)

My roots seem to be getting darker now and clumped together. I think maybe the reason is the basket is sitting in the water about a 1/4 to 1/2" and some hydroton dust is getting in the water. Not sure if I can do anything about that. It seems that I have this problem every other water change. Or maybe it is the Nutes I am using.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 20, 2009)

Hydroton Dust is not beneficial to a grow, and it needs to be rinsed out completely.

and you needed bigger buckets. It will go better for you now.


----------



## websluef (Oct 20, 2009)

Roseman, not much I can do about it now, I dont think I can change the hydroton at this point with all the roots through it correct?. Ill just have to change the water more often if I see it starting again.


----------



## websluef (Oct 20, 2009)

My plant drank about a 1/2 gallon of water today.Water is clear. I switched the air stone from the standard sand one to a ceramic and the thing works great. I wont have to worry about the granules getting into the water and the stone itself getting algea on it. I have been drenching the leaves with a spray of clear 6.0 water. I heard about spraying the leaves with nutes but I do not know how much I would put in the bottle and the plant looks so wonderful I dont want to ruin it. It has recovered well from the ph and humidity damage that I dont want to take that chance. I have begun using water straight out of the tap and not letting the water sit for 3 days. Water temps have been 74-78 and I have been using 2 tsp of 3% hydrogen peroxide everyday. ph was about 8 when I checked it tonight, I got it down to 6.5 and started playing the ph game trying to get it to 6.0 but I caught myself. I will upgrade to a 5 gallon bucket this weekend and I decided to flower this one but before I do I am going to make 1 clone out of it. A family memeber suggested I start out with 1 plant, get to know it then graduate to larger grows meaning 5 or six plants. I really am learning alot being able to concentrate on just 1 plant.I killed 2 spiders,(not spider mites) these were much larger and they were up in the corner of the ceiling.The clone I grow I will use the pump and manifold.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 21, 2009)

Friend, it don't get any healthier looking than that plant. I hope you get a 5 gallon bucket soon.
Look at this:
Whacking the MALES

and you'll need this:
MALE FEMALE PICS


----------



## websluef (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, So I upgraded today to a 5 gallon bucket. Will post new picture. Plant is growing nice. I have the ph and humidity where they need to be. Thanks for the help I got.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm watching your grow.


----------



## websluef (Oct 25, 2009)

Changed to a 5 gallon lowes bucket the other day but since I have I did not like the darkness of the lowes bucket. When you look inside you cant see anything so today I went out and bought a new bucket(see picture) that has the water levels written on the side so you can easily see how much water was used. Another reason I changed this bucket was because the roots were dark as hell. I have grown a full inch in 2 days,know that aint a whole lot according to some grows. I did see some spider webs(not mites) on my plant. Cant find the spider though.And I have what appears to be something eating at a leaf or maybe I ripped it without realizing it. I have to change my nutes. I am using Fox Farm big grow and I think that this might be discoloring the roots and the water. And besides, today i read that you cant use HP with organic nutes. All in all, my second time seems to be going alot better.


----------



## websluef (Oct 26, 2009)

Humidity 55%
Temp 75
PH 8.5 - Brought Ph down to 6.5 (maybe too fast) 
PPM 700-800
Res Temp 80
The roots are back to its dark color. There was a little light darkish foam on the sides. I just did a res change yestrday.I am concerned about the color of the roots,where or what is making them this color. Or should I even be concerned considering the plant looks healthy. Plant is over 12".


----------



## Theanswerto1984is1776 (Oct 26, 2009)

websluef said:


> Humidity 55%
> Temp 75
> PH 8.5 - Brought Ph down to 6.5 (maybe too fast)
> PPM 700-800
> ...


Plant looks great brother! The Fox Farms nutes turn the roots brown. No need to be alarmed! I have read that you sholuld use dark buckets only, but i've also seen succesfull grows in buckets like yours. Just watch for algea!


----------



## Roseman (Oct 27, 2009)

The color of a hydro root is not as indicative as the smell of the water.
Many nutes stain or color the roots. Simply smell the water, if it smells like fresh cut iceberg lettuce or alfalfa sprouts, it is great. If it stinks like something spoiled, you have a problem.


----------



## websluef (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok Thanks alot! Today I came home:
Humidity 52%
Temp 72
Res Temp 78
PH 6.5
PPM 600-700
Plants drank 3/4 of a gallon.

Made a gallon of 4.0( should have made it 5.0 ph) water,3 tsp of nutes, 4 tsp HP 3%.
Checked ph and it was 5.0 so I adjusted it to 6.0. PPM now at 800 - 900
All in all plant looks well, I am going to add some more lights soon.


----------



## websluef (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, so now I got my bubbleponic basics down but now I want to tackle the lights and make sure they are sufficient. If any one has any recommendations it would be appreciated. I have a T5 light with 8 bulbs. They are 24 watts each. I have (4) 2700k and (4) 6400k. I just added a 2700k CFL 65 watt bulb. I am running the lights 24/7. I want to add one more of these. Any opinions?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 27, 2009)

The lights you have should be sufficient for the whole grow but if you are intent on buying another bulb make it a 2700k. Can't have too much 2700k when you get to flower and you already have the 6400k spectrum covered by the t5's. I like a 60-40 or 70-30 mix of lights. Heavy on the 6400k's during veg and heavy on the 2700k's in flower. You're starting to get what we all get as we grow! More lights, better this, better that! LOL!


----------



## Roseman (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't add one word to Mostly Crazy's advice. He is right on, and He knows his grows!


----------



## websluef (Oct 28, 2009)

Today I came home couldnt check things out right away did around 9pm.
Humidity 52%
Temp 75
Res Temp 80
PH 6.0
PPM 1000 must have made a mistake somewhere. I am keeping an eye on tips, slight yellowing
Plant drank 1/2 of a gallon.
plant height 14"

Made a gallon of 6.0 water, 4 tsp HP 3%.
PPM 900
All in all plant looks well, except for some yellowing tips which I will keep an eye on.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 28, 2009)

Too high on the ppm for now. How many wweeks of veg? Does that include any ppm in the water. I keep forgetting details from grow to grow. Yellow tips are usually the first sign of overnuting. Res temp is too high also. Can you get a fan directly aimmed at the res? Is the res sitting on the floor? If so it helps if you raise it off the floor (unless it's a cement basement floor because those are always cool) so the air can flow under the res also. You want that res temp 75 or less. Less is better. Temp and humidity are fine but it wouldn't hurt to raise the humidity up to over 60%. The fact that the plants are drinking is a good sign.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 28, 2009)

After actually looking at your plant 1000ppm isn't all that bad. Watch those yellow tip and for now if you add any water, make it straight water only. Sort of back it down slowly and see what the plant thinks of it.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 29, 2009)

PPM for Hanna Chart PPM


Seedlings, Early Sprouts 100 to 250 

Early Vegging 300 to 400

Full Vegetation 450 to 700

Early Blooming 750 to 950

Full Mature Blooms 1000 to 1600

Note: EC Calculations are different, here's a conversion chart :
heres a great chart that shows how different PPM can be from meter to meter... EC is the only real universal language...








I just got a new more expensive ppm meter, and I had to read the instructions 4 times to figure it out.

It is Hanna, and shows .500 or .5 or half, and has in very small print X 10 next to the reading.

That means I have to re-program it (yea right, 2 more pages of instructions) or read a reading of 220 time half, times ten..so when it says 220 it means half of that (110) times ten = 1100 ppm. 

I need a teenager around our hosue, I have a difficult time just setting the clock on the VCR-CD player.


----------



## websluef (Oct 29, 2009)

MC-Yea the ppm's were too high, I saw one large yellow blotch on one of the leaves. I must have made a mistake on the nutes 2 nights(1000) ago because the ppm's were 700-800 and the plant was doing fine. Tonight when I got home it was 900. So I added 1/2 gallon of ph'ed water with no nutes. Now it is back to 700-800. As far as the res temp, it is a cement floor but i have it raised up to reach my lights. I am going to add a small frozen bottle of water to the res. I am presently vegging 7 weeks today. You called the nute problem right on and was going to do the same thing when I got home. It still grew 1" since yesterday and besides the nute issue it looks beautiful.When can I start bloom cycle, I am anxiuos to get bud. I really want to take my time growing 1 large plant and taking my time to learn the process and get to know the plant before I graduate to 4. I think it might be possible to get 2-3 oz from this one snow white seed if its healthly.What do you think!


----------



## websluef (Oct 29, 2009)

Roseman-LOL HAHAHA! I hear you on that. I cant even handle the cell phones. I just want to dial and say hello and thats it. The older I get the more I feel like some technologies can kiss my ass! I use the blue truncheon meter. I believe I am supposed to use the ec 500 scale,thats what I have been going by. How possible is it that my tap water doesnt have any nutes in it. I checked it one time and the flashing blue light did not stay on one reading, it was jumping all over the place.


----------



## websluef (Oct 29, 2009)

Today:
Humidity 50%
Temp 77
Res Temp 80
PH 6.5
PPM 900- I made a mistake 2 nights ago. I am keeping an eye on tips, slight yellowing and there is a yellow blotch on one of the leaves.
Plant drank 1/2 of a gallon.
plant height 15" a whole inch in 1 day.

Made a 1/2 gallon of 5.0 water, PH is now 6.0, NO NUTES, 4 tsp HP 3%.
PPM 700-800, like it was 3 days ago
All in all plant looks well, except for some yellowing tips and the yellow blotch on one leaf.
__________________


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 29, 2009)

She's ready to fire now since she looks very mature and healthy. You will have no problem getting 2-3 oz off her when you are done. She will at least double and may triple in vertical height after you go 12/12 by the time she is done.

Keep working on that res temp and keep that ph below 6.5.

Also, to eliminate or at least help with the normal leaf drop you get when you change to flower nutes, run your veg nutes for the first week or so after you go change to 12/12. I haven;t done it that way in the past myself but Roseman does it and it makes sense to me and I will do it that way this time.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 30, 2009)

websluef said:


> MC-Yea the ppm's were too high, I saw one large yellow blotch on one of the leaves. I must have made a mistake on the nutes 2 nights(1000) ago because the ppm's were 700-800 and the plant was doing fine. Tonight when I got home it was 900. So I added 1/2 gallon of ph'ed water with no nutes. Now it is back to 700-800. As far as the res temp, it is a cement floor but i have it raised up to reach my lights. I am going to add a small frozen bottle of water to the res. I am presently vegging 7 weeks today. You called the nute problem right on and was going to do the same thing when I got home. It still grew 1" since yesterday and besides the nute issue it looks beautiful.When can I start bloom cycle, I am anxiuos to get bud. I really want to take my time growing 1 large plant and taking my time to learn the process and get to know the plant before I graduate to 4. I think it might be possible to get 2-3 oz from this one snow white seed if its healthly.What do you think!


 
over -feeding or nute burn shows on the TIPS (ends) of the leaves.

When I throw in a quart of water with some pH DOWN in it, or a Quart of water with some nutes in it, what ever root it hits first, to give that root the strongest dose, will reflect on a leaf..making a yellow splotch in the middle of the leaf or side of the leaf.
Nothing to worry about.

and more experienced growers learn how to get just a little itty bitty tip, like 1/32 inch of a tip yellow and still be safe and still be growing and NOT have serious harmful nute born..


----------



## Roseman (Oct 30, 2009)

websluef said:


> Roseman-LOL HAHAHA! I hear you on that. I cant even handle the cell phones. I just want to dial and say hello and thats it. The older I get the more I feel like some technologies can kiss my ass! I use the blue truncheon meter. I believe I am supposed to use the ec 500 scale,thats what I have been going by. How possible is it that my tap water doesnt have any nutes in it. I checked it one time and the flashing blue light did not stay on one reading, it was jumping all over the place.


 
my tap water pH and ppm is different everytime I check it.
When I stick my ppm meter in the 1000 ppm calibration solution , my meter says 200, and I am too stoned to re - do it.


----------



## websluef (Oct 30, 2009)

BUBBLEHEADS know how to grow! We're not Dirt Bags!
We are *The* *BubbleHeads*!!!!!

SpongeBob Squarepants grows hydroponically!
He grows in the sea.
He grows with tiny bubbles, 
just like you and me! 

I love this stuff!


----------



## websluef (Oct 30, 2009)

Today:
Humidity 57%
Temp 75
Res Temp 76-Put two small chunks of ice in.
PH 6.0
PPM 800-900- The tips have a slight more yellowing on the tips.
Plant drank 1/2 of a gallon.
plant height 15-1/2 , 1/2" growth

Made a 1/2 gallon of 6.0 water, PH is now 6.0, NO NUTES, 4 tsp HP 3%.
PPM 700- 
All in all plant looks well, I will do a res change tomorrow and then I will start to flower.
__________________


----------



## Roseman (Oct 31, 2009)

You are right on track, bro, doing a great job too!!!!


----------



## websluef (Oct 31, 2009)

Today:
Humidity 65%
Temp 75
Res Temp 76-Put two small chunks of ice in.Temp 72
PH 6.0
PPM 700-800
Plant drank 1/4 of a gallon.
plant height 16 , 1/2" growth

Made a 1/2 gallon of 6.0 water, PH is now 6.0, 3tsp, 4 tsp HP 3%.
PPM 700.
All in all plant looks well except for a partial leaf I burnt with a new 65 watt cfl. I like the cfl's better because they are easier to work with if thats all your using. You can hang 1 or 2 rods and hang multiple cfl's and position the hood in the direction you want the light to go. When you have like a t5 like I do the hood is in the way. I will use the cfl's next time,for now I will stick to the t5
Happy growing!
__________________


----------



## websluef (Nov 1, 2009)

*Weekly Drain and Replinish*

OK so today I did the Drain and Replenishment. I switched back to the darker bucket in hopes of lowering my res temp 1 or 2 degrees. I also switched back to my smaller air pump in hopes of lowering it another 1 or 2 degees. Dont know if this will work but worth a try. I cleaned the room while everything was out, sprayed the floor with some insect killer. I did away with the 65 watt cfl because you will see it burnt one of my leaves. It is hard to manuveur. I also covered the basket with a cut out paper plate to minimize light getting in to the res and the roots. I am starting to flower today. Now its getting more fun!


----------



## websluef (Nov 1, 2009)

Today:
Humidity 63%
Temp 74
Res Temp 68
PH 6.0
PPM 700
6 tsp HP 3%


I was telling her how beautiful she was today but she didnt say thank you.LOL
Happy growing!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 1, 2009)

You got it dialed in now! Thank you's come at the end! LOL!


----------



## websluef (Nov 2, 2009)

Today:First day of flowering,

Today:
Humidity 55
Temp 72
Res Temp 76
PH 8.0 
PPM 700-800
6 tsp HP 3%
Drank 1/2 gallon water
Height 17up

After Adjustments:
3 TSP Nutes PPM's to a steady 800
PH 6.0

I am not sure if the color of the plant is normal and if the leaf spots are par for the course.


----------



## Bic (Nov 3, 2009)

Will be following this while I attempt something similar

Anyone know if a standard volt meter is any good for measuring CF/EC? My mate gave me a calculation on how to convert ohms into CF but noone seems to have tried it?


----------



## websluef (Nov 3, 2009)

Bic, I dont know about that one. I use the blue lab truncheon. you might want to ask that in the other thread.


----------



## websluef (Nov 3, 2009)

Today:Second day of flowering,

Today:
Humidity 60%----- Max 77% Min 34%
Temp 73-----Max 80 Min 71
Res Temp 76
PH 6.5
PPM 800
6 tsp HP 3%
Drank 1/2 gallon water
Height 17-3/4

After Adjustments:
3 Tsp Mag
3 TSP Nutes PPM's to a steady 800
PH 6.0

My water comes out of the tap around 7-8(ph) so when I add my nutes to this water the ph allways drops to the 4.0 range. So if my res ph is 6.6-7.5 I just add this straight in and it allways brings the ph in around 6.5. It beats playing with the ph.This works well.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds like you are right on track!


----------



## websluef (Nov 4, 2009)

Today:Third day of flowering,

Today:
Humidity 55%----- Max 77% Min 43%
Temp 71-----Max 80 Min 68
Res Temp 70
PH 6.5
PPM 800
6 tsp HP 3%
Drank 1/2 gallon water
Height 19

After Adjustments:
3 Tsp Mag
I am starting to premix my nutes by the gallon the night before. I keep it in the fridge, then the freezer for an hour before I top off the res.This brings the res temp down too.
PH 6.0

Wow, 5" growth this week alone and still 3 days to go.

__________________


----------



## websluef (Nov 6, 2009)

Today:6th day of flowering,

Today:
Humidity 50%
Temp 72
Res Temp 72
PH 6.0
PPM 1000-1100-- I dont know how this happened.PPM's were 900 the day before.
6 tsp HP 3%
Drank 1/2 gallon water
Height 20

3 Tsp Mag
PH 6.0
Plant looks great. I have to add 1/2 gallon water everyday. It is growing like a weed! Pun intended. I will be doing a Drain and Replenishment today and will start the bloom nutes.


----------



## websluef (Nov 10, 2009)

I did a res change on Saturday. Gave them babies an air bath.I had to do absolutley nothing when I got home yesterday. PH was balanced. It drank about 3/8 of a gallon of water,I chose not to top off. I will tonight. Temps and mumidity are in range with ppm's about 900. COOL!


----------



## websluef (Nov 10, 2009)

Today I added 3-23 watt 2700k cfl's. I am sure this plant is gonna love the extra light.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good move! More light in flower is always a good idea.


----------



## websluef (Nov 10, 2009)

I noticed tonight I got some leaves that have a dark or browning on the edges. Also some of the tips are curling upward and most of the lower leaves feeling a little crispy and dry. 1 broke off not that it matters, probably from just working around the res. I know from reading that it can be an indication of not enough nutrients. I thought I was giving too much nutes. PPM'S @ 1000. I found this post by Roseman. 


*Join Date: Mar 2007*​ 


*Location: in Michigan, in the arms of GOD*
*Posts: 11,278 *
*








































*​




permalink
*This is something, a simple tip, we all need to remember.*

When you over feed a plant, the leaf tips curl *downward* or curl UNDER and YELLOW or RUST, or get SPOTY, and eventually get crispy.
When a plant is HUNGRY and being under-fed, the leaf tips Curl *UP* and turn brown. 
__________________


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 10, 2009)

When you say some leaves do you mean those at the bottom furthest from the light? If that's the case then it's fairly normal and I wouldn't do anything. If it starts to move up the plant then is the time to react.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 11, 2009)

When you start 12/12 and start Flowering nutes, you will see spots, discoloration, and lower leaves start yellowing and falling off. It gets worst the farther you get into Flowering too, so expect some lower leaves to die.

and it is always better to UNDER feed than to OVER feed.


----------



## websluef (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are the pictures to my previous post. This is all probably normal.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like a very very slight case of nute burn and it happens to me all the time. It is absolutely nothing to be concerned about at this time. Bottom leaves are not getting full light but they are getting full nutes and it's just too much for them. If I ever had a grow that it didn't happen I would think I was screwing up! LOL!


----------



## websluef (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok my ppm's were up to 1100, 100 more than last night. More tip are curling up and some edges are darker than before. I am going to add just ph'ed water and bring the ppm's back to 800. I will stop adding mag/cal and Saturday is my day to do a drain and replenish. Maybe I started to bloom this girl before her time. Maybe I tried to bump up nutes too fast and too much. Or maybe the ph was too low again. I have been letting it go down to the 40's. I am getting to anxious to get bud so maybe I should slow things back up. She still looks pretty good but the tips curling up is starting to bother the crap out of me.
Roseman, I did read all your references that you posted for me. Thanks!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 12, 2009)

Good plan. Better to undernute than over nute when you see what the plant is telling you. Don't kick yourself. Remember your in learn mode. This is just something to remember and it's not that big a deal. I do it every grow and a lot worse! Why are you stopping the mag/cal. Try to think of adjusting one thing at a time and then wait for the results. 

Letting it get in the 40's? Temp? 4.0 ph?


----------



## Roseman (Nov 13, 2009)

Mostly Crazy is right on and gives excellent advise!

I'd + REP him, if it would let me.


----------



## websluef (Nov 13, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Good plan. Better to undernute than over nute when you see what the plant is telling you. Don't kick yourself. Remember your in learn mode. This is just something to remember and it's not that big a deal. I do it every grow and a lot worse! Why are you stopping the mag/cal. Try to think of adjusting one thing at a time and then wait for the results.
> 
> Letting it get in the 40's? Temp? 4.0 ph?


MC- humidity.


----------



## websluef (Nov 13, 2009)

++ rep to MC, thanks for the check-up!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 13, 2009)

Too low for veg but about right for flower. During a winter veg I seem to have to run a hunidifier in the room to get it over 55%. During the hot humid summer it's not much of a problem and my work is keeping the humidity down during flower by increasing air movement.


----------



## websluef (Nov 14, 2009)

MC-great call. I drained about a gallon of water and put in plain ph'd water plus the amount to top off res to get the ppm's from 1100 back down to 800. I actually had the water in my fridge then the freezer to get the res temp down too. And even an un-trained eye like mine I could see the difference when I got home today.
Much Much better and man she grew over night. Today I did a drain and replenishment. Totally washed out my bucket and then wiped out with some vinegar. I remember, the plant was at its best at 800 ppm's. I guess the trick is to know when to bump the ppm's up and then maybe only 50-100 each time. I'll post some picts tommorrow, she is looking huge at 24" started from seed 9/10.

Roseman-thanks for that info on the ppm's at different stages. I jst looked at it again,early bloom 750-950. I think at 800 I was pushing it and when it went to 900,1000 it started to become an issue.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 14, 2009)

Slow and steady always wins this race. 

Young bull to old bull. Hey, see those cows at the bottom of the hill? Old Bull: yeah, what about 'em. Young bull - Let's run done there and get us one! Old Bull: How about we walk done there and get all of 'em!


----------



## Roseman (Nov 14, 2009)

websluef said:


> MC-great call. I drained about a gallon of water and put in plain ph'd water plus the amount to top off res to get the ppm's from 1100 back down to 800. I actually had the water in my fridge then the freezer to get the res temp down too. And even an un-trained eye like mine I could see the difference when I got home today.
> Much Much better and man she grew over night. Today I did a drain and replenishment. Totally washed out my bucket and then wiped out with some vinegar. I remember, the plant was at its best at 800 ppm's. I guess the trick is to know when to bump the ppm's up and then maybe only 50-100 each time. I'll post some picts tommorrow, she is looking huge at 24" started from seed 9/10.
> 
> Roseman-thanks for that info on the ppm's at different stages. I jst looked at it again,early bloom 750-950. I think at 800 I was pushing it and when it went to 900,1000 it started to become an issue.


All of the charts I have for PPM feedings do not differate from HID Lights and CFLs and I don't know if they mean for HOT lights or Cool lights..
Plants under HID lights can eat and digest (absorb) not only more nutes, but a stronger dose of nutes too.

With CFLs, I think we should feed less strenght and less often too.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree. Don't go high nutes without hid lights. You'll burn them or nute lock them. Like the dif between a 4 cylinder and a 8 banger. The sh nutes are tuned to cfl's.


----------

